# Repainting countertops



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Anyone ever use a product called Gianni from Home Depot? A buddy wants to paint over his current countertops with this product. It apparently gives it a faux granite look.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

journeymanPainter said:


> Anyone ever use a product called Gianni from Home Depot? A buddy wants to paint over his current countertops with this product. It apparently gives it a faux granite look.



Hey! I hate when people do this to me, so forgive me. 

No, I have not used this product, but I do have an opinion about it. 


I have seen large samples of if not this exact product, an extremely sinilar one at Budeke's. i liked the final look of those samples and I have checked them out several times.

There were two things that kept me from buying it to test it out. First, I've got bonding primer in my work room that works great, so I would probably just use that. Two, is the clear coat food safe? Can't tell from the packaging. Automotive grade clear coat sounds like it would hold up, but would I put my bananas on it?:blink:

I think those are the most important layers of product in this scenario, doesn't matter what the faux part is concocted from.




all of the above is just my opinion


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> Anyone ever use a product called Gianni from Home Depot? A buddy wants to paint over his current countertops with this product. It apparently gives it a faux granite look.


hey it's from HD what could go wrong? :whistling2:


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> Hey! I hate when people do this to me, so forgive me.
> 
> No, I have not used this product, but I do have an opinion about it.
> 
> ...


Hey faux, your back. I was just saying to myself that I haven't seen you pissy anything in awhile. 

I won't be applying the product, he's just asking my advice on it. Thanks for your input.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I painted a house last year and the h.o. hired a contractor to oversee the project.I painted the cabinets and they asked me to apply it. I knew nothing about it and said no. The contractor himself put it on and I have to say I was blown away. It looked awesome. Couldn't tell it was paint.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Repaint Florida said:


> hey it's from HD what could go wrong? :whistling2:


Yeah, that's my worry. He knows I'm picky about products to. I can't go into home depot and ask though because they won't know a thing about it


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

journeymanPainter said:


> Hey faux, your back. I was just saying to myself that I haven't seen you *pissy* anything in awhile.
> 
> I won't be applying the product, he's just asking my advice on it. Thanks for your input.


???WTF??? lol

I am officially a lurker. However, anyone that needs info on all things faux can feel free to contact me. I promise I won't bite.

Back to the OP, I think he will do fine with the kit. I just wouldn't count on it lasting more than a couple years unless they are diligent about keeping it free from water.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> ???WTF??? lol
> 
> I am officially a lurker. However, anyone that needs info on all things faux can feel free to contact me. I promise I won't bite.
> 
> Back to the OP, I think he will do fine with the kit. I just wouldn't count on it lasting more than a couple years unless they are diligent about keeping it free from water.


Awesome. Thanks, I'll pass that info on to him


----------



## Surreal Painting (May 10, 2015)

Not sure on that kit. I have trained for doing multi spec from R.O. Was really impressed with the results and look. Color was Avalanche. 3 part system. Universal primer, multispec avalanche, 2 part lacquer or epoxy I forget what it was exactly. However its a super strong durable finish consistent of or better then original counter top surface. Naturally takes 2 coats of clear. Water wont harm it when applied properly it will act like a normal top. Ive seen it done live and have heard it last years. My trainer multi speced his shower and its still good 2 years later.....however it is not a super easy process and for best results practice on something else would be great if possible.

Soon as I can nake a display for this Im gonna start offering it as a service. Its great for what it isn't. Better then normal boring top and cheaper then stone. Still not stone.

Idk if that helps 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Surreal Painting said:


> Not sure on that kit. I have trained for doing multi spec from R.O. Was really impressed with the results and look. Color was Avalanche. 3 part system. Universal primer, multispec avalanche, 2 part lacquer or epoxy I forget what it was exactly. However its a super strong durable finish consistent of or better then original counter top surface. Naturally takes 2 coats of clear. Water wont harm it when applied properly it will act like a normal top. Ive seen it done live and have heard it last years. My trainer multi speced his shower and its still good 2 years later.....however it is not a super easy process and for best results practice on something else would be great if possible.
> 
> Soon as I can nake a display for this Im gonna start offering it as a service. Its great for what it isn't. Better then normal boring top and cheaper then stone. Still not stone.
> 
> ...


At $300 a pop, I don't think he's going for it.


----------

